# Abandoned house - lender not interested



## mobileme (15 Jul 2013)

There is an abandoned house in the same row as our home, the owners moved out about 2 years ago and it has fallen into disrepair. In what is a well kept area, it is now very obviously empty, garden overgrown, services disconnected etc. 

Last week, we arrived home to see 2 people taking a mattress out of a jeep at this house, and my husband commented to me that it looked like someone was moving in. Great news we thought until we realised that they had dumped it around the back of house and jumped into jeep and raced off. We weren't quick enough to get reg.

Another neighbour has contacted the sub prime lender involved, and received a reply to say house has not been repossessed, so remains the responsibility of the owner. This is a small town, and the owners are renting in another housing estate. They are not approachable people. 

So, what can we do? Is there a way of finding out who actually owns the house? And is there any way of getting them to keep house in decent shape, or at least secured so dumping cannot occur on site again? Next door neighbours are worried about vermin. This estate is about 6 years old and there is no residents association.


----------



## Luternau (15 Jul 2013)

From what you outlined, I don't think there is much can be done. The bank don't own it, and the owners obviously don't care. The only chance you may have is through council -some sort of enforcement order to clean it up under the litter acts or environmental health?. Have you tried calling them about this?


----------



## mobileme (15 Jul 2013)

Yes I called the council and because the estate has not been 'taken in charge', they say they cannot do anything. It is a large estate divided into different areas, and the final phase is not completed, nor will it be for a long time to come. It's very frustrating.


----------



## Billo (16 Jul 2013)

mobileme said:


> This estate is about 6 years old and there is no residents association.



Why not set one up ?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Jul 2013)

Billo said:


> Why not set one up ?



Great idea.


----------



## mobileme (16 Jul 2013)

Billo said:


> Why not set one up ?



To be honest, I wouldn't know where to start. If you have any advice as to how to do do, I'd appreciate it. Although as a mother with 2 young children, a full time job and a long commute, time available outside work is limited and generally family oriented. 

My husband and another neighbour have already attempted to tidy up the abandoned property. It's in a pretty bad state though. 

Does anyone have any suggestions as to how we can find out who actually owns it legally?


----------



## Billo (16 Jul 2013)

mobileme said:


> If you have any advice as to how to do do, I'd appreciate it.



A google search shows :

http://www.iol.ie/~acra/acra005.htm


Hope that helps.


----------



## SarahMc (16 Jul 2013)

mobileme said:


> Although as a mother with 2 young children, a full time job and a long commute, time available outside work is limited and generally family oriented.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions as to how we can find out who actually owns it legally?


On the first point, I have always found the maxim 'if you want something done, ask a busy person' to be true.

On the second, you can search Land Registry online for a few euro, but even if you find the owner, you can't compel them to do something. It sounds like it may be in the ether between owners and Bank.


----------



## mobileme (16 Jul 2013)

Thanks both for your assistance.


----------



## khards (17 Jul 2013)

If no one is really interest in the house then perhaps you could get some work done to it, change the locks and then let it out?
At least it would be put back into good use and the rent would cover the repairs.


----------



## mobileme (17 Jul 2013)

khards said:


> If no one is really interest in the house then perhaps you could get some work done to it, change the locks and then let it out?
> At least it would be put back into good use and the rent would cover the repairs.



That's a novel way of getting the owners attention! I'd say they might show some interest then...


----------



## khards (18 Jul 2013)

To be honest, there are so many empties near where I am renting in Galway I am tempted to try this myself.
I would be chancing my arm, but would need to pay for ESB connection and some decorating + locks.
I would rely on the property becoming my 'family home', and trying to prevent any eviction using that as an excuse. I do not know how strong laws are for evicting squatters and whether taking over and abandoned house would be legally classed as squatting.


----------

